# Richard Tucker Gala 2016



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

http://www.medici.tv/#!/richard-tucker-opera-gala
I was really really impressed. The star was Tamara Wilson. Her talent is as big as she is. Some of her dresses were wrong choices but all her arias were winners. A big flexible Spinto with thrilling D6's. Great actress. She will be a great great Norma. Jamie Barton looked small next to her Jamie sang the best Mon Cour from Samson and Delilah I have ever heard. Netrebko sounded so different from what she used to sound like. It was startling. She was fabulous, though. Much much darker but still great high notes. She looks Filipino now that she is larger. Lawrewnce BRownlee is so skinny but sang really well. Check it out.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

What a line up, we never get to see such things.....unless on bootleg.....


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Pugg said:


> What a line up, we never get to see such things.....unless on bootleg.....


Fleming was great. She had mainlined the Botox before this show;-) I wonder why Netrebko got an encore. Fleming is a bigger star in my book.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> http://www.medici.tv/#!/richard-tucker-opera-gala
> I was really really impressed. The star was Tamara Wilson. Her talent is as big as she is. Some of her dresses were wrong choices but all her arias were winners. A big flexible Spinto with thrilling D6's. Great actress. She will be a great great Norma. Jamie Barton looked small next to her Jamie sang the best Mon Cour from Samson and Delilah I have ever heard. Netrebko sounded so different from what she used to sound like. It was startling. She was fabulous, though. Much much darker but still great high notes. She looks Filipino now that she is larger. Lawrewnce BRownlee is so skinny but sang really well. Check it out.


Yes Tamara Wilson is great. A dramatic voice with flexible top register to look out for sure. I don't mind her appearance at all (I would usually mind  ), and I hope she can become the next Caballe or Cerquetti !

I really adore Didonato here, not just in the fabulous Handel duet with Jamie Barton, but also her choice of that luscious contemporary aria from _Great Scott_ .


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

silentio said:


> Yes Tamara Wilson is great. A dramatic voice with flexible top register to look out for sure. I don't mind her appearance at all (I would usually mind  ), and I hope she can become the next Caballe or Cerquetti !
> 
> I really adore Didonato here, not just in the fabulous Handel duet with Jamie Barton, but also her choice of that luscious contemporary aria from _Great Scott_ .


You forget Tamara's size when she sings!!!! It is a very unusual voice... it sounds very young and bright and clear but has a surprisingly wonderful chest voice when needed. She might be even better in 10 to 15 years.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Jamie Barton was the star of the show in my book.
The duet from Giulio Cesare was plaintive and sad.

Her Nebs' voice has become interesting, rich and full. She has grown over the years into a fine soprano. Next? Wagner??


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I would say that upon repeated rehearing of the pieces that Tamara Wilson has the potential to be the successor of Caballe. Such an incredible gorgeous voice, such a unique unique unique sound, such a thrilling size to her instrument and such jaw dropping notes above Hi C!!!! She seems to be very flexible for coloratura work and is likely the next big Norma. Oh, and she and Monsterrat are about the same size You do yourself a diservice to not hear this year's winner of the Tucker Prize.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

This medici.tv, what is it? I cannot afford a costly subscription ... Is there considerable free content? 

Thanks!

:tiphat:

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> This medici.tv, what is it? I cannot afford a costly subscription ... Is there considerable free content?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


http://www.medici.tv/


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I see that much (all?) of this is available free on youtube under medici.tv. Jamie Barton's Dalila is lush, and she manages to squeal out that high B-flat at the end sorta piano (that's the Italian term).

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------

